

Code Monkey - A Cubicle Dweller's Theme Song - jayphelps
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W_wd9Qf0IE

======
megamark16
This is now my ringtone. I wish my phone would ring a little longer, but even
so, there's a choice 20 seconds towards the beginning that I will get to hear
every time my boss calls :-)

